# 30in 15.5 craftsman snowblower



## hamken00 (2 mo ago)

Hi the wire that runs from safety key is missing i cannot find what it is attached to on the motor.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

we have no idea what a 30in 15.5 snowblower is

and with sears.ca having been shuttered, even if you had the full model number, it wouldn't help a great deal.

what *would* help is a picture of the engine

here's one of my posts from last year that may help:









Tecumseh Ground Wiring


As I was going through my snowblower seeing what needs to be fixed/ordered, I found the ground wire running from the coil was cut and a wire crimped to completely bypass the throttle shutoff and goes right to the key. The shutoff switch was bad anyway, so I bought one too. I did find a ground...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It goes to the little insulated block where your other live wires are .... all it does is ground out the live ignition wire.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hamken00 said:


> *30in 15.5 craftsman*
> Hi the wire that runs from safety key is missing i cannot find what it is attached to on the motor.


Rules to get a good answer:

Provide your full model and serial numbers
See rule #1


----------



## Skyemac8 (2 mo ago)

hamken00 said:


> Hi the wire that runs from safety key is missing i cannot find what it is attached to on the motor.


----------



## Skyemac8 (2 mo ago)

Hope the above helps…


----------

